# Hunting in Mexico



## hadnuf (Jun 27, 2009)

I’m gonna open up a can of worms here, I know, but I would really like to get to the bottom of this issue:

I am an outdoorsman. That means hunting & fishing are an important part of my life, and if I move Mexico it would be very meaningful to me to continue to pursue those activities.

I have read all that RVGRINGO and others have said about not owning firearms in Mexico, but I also know the following facts:

1. Foreigners travel to Mexico all the time, with their firearms, to hunt birds and big game. Those activities have diminished substantially in recent years, but only out of security concerns, not because of any government policies.

2.	I have personally met several Mexican hunters, on hunting trips to Canada for example, who own and travel with firearms. How is that possible? Is it just because they are among the privileged few? (They _are _wealthy; otherwise they wouldn’t be taking these trips.)

3.	I know for a fact that there are Mexican citizens who own firearms and hunt within Mexico. Is this, again, an issue of wealth and privilege?

Is there anybody out there who is an active outdoorsperson and has had personal experience with these issues? I’m getting old, and if I have to give up hunting and stick to fishing only I will, but I would feel a lot better if I could reconcile the incongruities. 

(For the record, I am a careful, conscientious, environmentally responsible citizen, and am not seeking approval or disapproval of the things I hold dear.)

Many thanks for any information.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Legal gun control is pretty restrictive but Rt 101/120 south from Matamoros to Victoria through Tamaulipas is strewn with hunting lodges/ranches and a very large fishing lake. As you said, they are really hurting from the cartel violence.
As to guns, we have friends that have done what I think are the legal routes. One was to get a permit and weapon for a pistol through the military. Other was to have rifles at hunting lodges.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is the posting from Rollybrook. His info is usually very accurate.


Owning a Gun in Mxico


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

There are 2 major hunting websites in Mexico, in Spanish of course.
al deporte de la cacera responsable: enlamira.com.mx
and
MÉXICO ARMADO - En pro de la cacería responsable, el tiro deportivo y la cultura de las armas - Novedades de la Comunidad
The latter is more focused on gun ownership.

For fishing
Los Foros de la Pesca Deportiva en México is excellent.

You can run them through a translator and get a pretty good idea of the local situation


----------



## hadnuf (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind responses. I'll continue my research.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

With the approval of the army and membership in a club, you may own a gun of certain approved types, obtained from the army's one and only store. It must be maintained at the club and cannot be transported without special specific permits for each trip. If a weapon is permitted for your home, it may not be taken out of the home.
This all gets complicated and expensive, as are the necessary club memberships. 
A lot of folks have asked questions on this subject over the years, but I have yet to hear of any expat following through with it.
Beware of trying to circumvent these laws, as even a spent shell casing found in your vehicle will get you a one way ticket to prison.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> This all gets complicated and expensive, as are the necessary club memberships.
> A lot of folks have asked questions on this subject over the years, but I have yet to hear of any expat following through with it.


I have, for several weapons, and the paperwork was not more complicated than any dealings with Mexican regulatory agencies. I am also extremely careful to have all my documentation handy when traveling to a shooting range. Despite a few stops over 8+years, I've never had a problem, but I would not consider to travel armed outside of my area.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> With the approval of the army and membership in a club, you may own a gun of certain approved types, obtained from the army's one and only store. It must be maintained at the club and cannot be transported without special specific permits for each trip. If a weapon is permitted for your home, it may not be taken out of the home.
> This all gets complicated and expensive, as are the necessary club memberships.
> A lot of folks have asked questions on this subject over the years, but I have yet to hear of any expat following through with it.
> Beware of trying to circumvent these laws, as even a spent shell casing found in your vehicle will get you a one way ticket to prison.


I am an avid firearm collector and enjoy shooting, customizing, and restoration. I have a collection of antiques and home defence weapons. I can confirm all of the the above and what is in Rollybrooks blog. Since I was not able to bring my collection from the US to Mexico with me, I have actively been pursuing gun ownership in Mexico over the last 6 months. It is easier to kiss your own butt than it is to complete the appropriate process and be accepted and approved. Being a resident of MTY and MTY being considered a "hot" zone, it compounds the process ten fold.

I have never been a hunter. I do however like to shoot skeet and have been a member of numerous skeet clubs in the US. Not many skeet clubs in MTY. I would just be wanting a firearm for home protection and target shooting, but you can't have both since if its for the home, you can't take it out of the home.

There is still no end in sight and I may just call it quits for now then pick up the process when I move to Mexico City in the spring.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Something to remember, most Mexican authorities consider ANY person with a gun as someone who is out to shoot them. (gee thanks cartel members, etc.)


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

pappabee said:


> Something to remember, most Mexican authorities consider ANY person with a gun as someone who is out to shoot them. (gee thanks cartel members, etc.)


yes...and possibly in some cases (which I may or may have not found), "they" don't want you armed (competition). Take that however you want to.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

pappabee said:


> Here is the posting from Rollybrook. His info is usually very accurate.
> 
> 
> Owning a Gun in Mxico


Just having the web page was reading the dicussion. Thanks pappabee. Great source.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

I had a conversation about gun ownership with my neighbor, who hunts here in Central Mexico. He hunts doves and partridge. Not many pheasants or ducks in this area. Deer and other big game are farther north.

We have two local gun clubs. Through the gun club, they will arrange gun purchases as well as the annual renewals of the gun permits required. The total annual cost for membership in the club here and the annual permit is about 1500 pesos, and he said the permit wasn't hard to get. The permit allows the holder to transport up to 2 of his weapons on a hunting trip. Permission to transport is not needed for each and every trip, just the annual permit requirement. You must carry your paperwork when transporting weapons to go hunting.

Guns purchased can only be picked up at the military place down in Mexico. However, there is an authorized store here in the state where you can buy ammunition and you don't have to go all the way to Mexico to buy it. (didn't ask if there is a limit to how much ammo one can have in their possession.)

My neighbor thinks that one person is allowed to own up to 10 authorized weapons in their home. They are allowed to transport no more than 2 weapons on a hunting trip. (during our conversation, I also forgot to ask him if one needs a permit for each and every weapon though, but he has 3 shotguns.)

He also gave me an idea on gun prices through the military depot. A 20 gauge pump shotgun will cost about 7-8,000 pesos. A 12 gauge over/under will run about 17-18,000 pesos. Didn't ask about rifles, but cost depends on the model and is limited to no larger than .30 caliber (and he smiled when I asked if that included .300 Magnums.)

Archery equipment is not regulated, and there are many archery clubs in Mexico as well as competitions.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a friend in Saltillo who owns a small manufacturing plant. I went to do business with him one day, and his wife came out with a pile of Deer tacos, they were delicious! He show me pictures of the hunting trip up in the near by mountians there were about 6 people him and 2 of his older sons. They all had rifles, and pistols. I asked him about it and he said they all go twice a year, and the pistol was for bears. I just thought it was normal there? I didn't get in to the law part of it.


----------

